
Zuckerberg's list of 20 must-read books - roymurdock
https://agenda.weforum.org/2015/10/20-books-mark-zuckerberg-thinks-everyone-should-read/?utm_content=buffer80eae&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
deckard1
This is more interesting as a list of "what is Zuckerberg reading", than a
list of things anyone should care about reading.

His reading and takeaway of Orwell's Revenge, for example, is astounding in
the context of Facebook. You really start to wonder how self-aware old Zuck
really is. Or isn't.

~~~
pen2l
It isn't really "What Zuckerberg is reading" though, it's one of many
PR/business moves. Just like learning Chinese (to reach China, a billion+
users), Sherylberg doing her part (to keep/reach 3.5 billion), and so on
forth.

You'll notice that the Zuckerberg list is interesting for a few reasons.

Specifically, the authors. They're from all over the place. They're all races.

* White woman: Eula Biss

* Black woman: Michelle Alexander

* Indian man: Venkatesh

* Muslim man: Ibn Khaldun

* Chinese man: Suk-Young Chwe

* White man: Peter Huber

* Jewish man: Thomas Kuhn

It's a list designed to appease all people and paint Zuckerberg in a nice,
relatable-guy light.

The subject matter is very diverse too: he's got the Pixar interest -- oh my,
I love Pixar movies! He's got the nice nerdy physics interest? Me too! He's
reading about Orwell! About spirituality! etc.

Look, I'm sorry if my reading comes of as being cynical... this is just how
the game works. When I was writing for a magazine, my editor and I did the
same thing. For whatever it's worth, the book list by itself is nice... go
read the books, but don't read them because "Zuckerberg is suggesting" them to
you -- he's not, this is a business, PR-move, read them because they are good
books by themselves.

------
camelNotation
Mark Zuckerberg doesn't seem like the sort of individual from whom I would
seek a book recommendation.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
That was my knee-jerk reaction, but he has quite a few books I have read and
liked on his list (and they aren't all obvious choices - Ibn Khaldun, for
example).

------
eimai134
I don't care what Zuckerberg's must-read books are.

------
jkrejci
ALL HAIL ZUCK. HE IS THE NEW OPRAH. BOW DOWN.

